# Custom exhaust system in Houston



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Am wanting to find a place in Houston that can install LTs, high flow cats, x pipe and either Borla or Magnaflow exhaust on my 05 and be able to pass Texas state inspection. Anybody in the Houston area recommend a place here? Thanks for any advice. I've read that a tune would have to be done afterwards so the shop would be able to do that too.


----------



## G Wrecks (May 3, 2013)

Come check out KP Racing on the north side of Houston. Call the shop and you can get a quote for the install and the tune.

281-664-8000


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

G Wrecks said:


> Come check out KP Racing on the north side of Houston. Call the shop and you can get a quote for the install and the tune.
> 
> 281-664-8000


Thanks, man. Their website looks pretty good too.


----------



## G Wrecks (May 3, 2013)

johni53 said:


> Thanks, man. Their website looks pretty good too.


No prob man... The tuner has 13 years experience, along with the title of the fastest N/A F body in the nation


----------

